# purple jacket



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

O'Neill Stash Insulated Jacket - Men's from Dogfunk.com

Closest I could find


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Ride Delridge Mens Shell Snowboard Jacket 2010

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

Special Blend Gunner Snowboard Jacket (Men?s) | Peter Glenn


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

G2309 said:


> Special Blend Gunner Snowboard Jacket (Men?s) | Peter Glenn


That one is ugly lol. The Ride is nice, but pricey :/


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks guys. yeah the ride is perfect, just wish it wasn't so much..


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

ipswitch said:


> thanks guys. yeah the ride is perfect, just wish it wasn't so much..


Look around eBay and such. I'm sure you can find it cheaper somewhere. If you find it on a site other than an auction based one, give our Customer Service department a chat and we'll match the out-the-door price for you.


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

Save on 686 Acc X-Ray Insulated Snowboard Jacket Purple Print - Mens Snowboards Jacket Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

Save on Bonfire Strato Snowboard Jacket Royal - Mens Snowboards Jacket Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

Best Prices on Burton 3/2 Snowboard Jacket Glamocamo Sizzurp - Mens Snowboards Jackets Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

Best Prices on Burton Ak 2L Lz Down Snowboard Jacket Sizzurp - Mens Snowboards Jacket Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

Best Prices on Burton Ak 2L Stagger Snowboard Jacket Sizzurp - Mens Snowboards Jacket Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

Best Prices on Burton Down Snowboard Jacket Kid Robot - Mens Snowboards Jacket Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

this website has so much shit ... and pretty cheap. the 3rd one i posted is sooooooooo sick IMO


----------



## nguyendinhvan (Nov 17, 2009)

Leo said:


> Ride Delridge Mens Shell Snowboard Jacket 2010
> 
> :thumbsup:


wow that's a nice one. if i bought it using the price match and it doesn't fit could i return it


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

There's a purple 686 Mannual Field Insulated Jacket on Brociety right now for 59.99


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

go to dogfunk.com and check out the volcom meta hybrid, only 95 bucks and it looks crazy


----------

